# Grasshopper Sexing



## 8ball (Aug 11, 2006)

Anybody know how to sex a grasshopper?? :?  I got about 10 adult's so im sure I'll end up with babies but just for future reference I would like to know, thanx.


----------



## jarrell (Aug 11, 2006)

wow I was just about to post this too. I need help too, im gonna try to breed them. sorry I cant give any help.


----------



## Stylopidae (Aug 11, 2006)

Females will be larger and have a pointed abdomen, or an ootheca depending on species.

Males will be smaller and have a more blunt, curved abdomen.


----------



## 8ball (Aug 13, 2006)

Evil Cheshire said:
			
		

> Females will be larger and have a pointed abdomen, or an ootheca depending on species.
> 
> Males will be smaller and have a more blunt, curved abdomen.


I was wondering when you'd come lol seems like you know all about insect's, what's an ootheca? One more question are newly hatched grasshopper's able to jump high enoughto get to the top of a 10 G tank? I think they might be able to get through the mesh screen I bought from petsmart


----------



## Stylopidae (Aug 13, 2006)

8ball said:
			
		

> I was wondering when you'd come lol seems like you know all about insect's, what's an ootheca? One more question are newly hatched grasshopper's able to jump high enoughto get to the top of a 10 G tank? I think they might be able to get through the mesh screen I bought from petsmart



Yeah...that's what comes from catching them on the playground all through grade school

I meant to say ovipositor, it's an egg laying device often confused with a stinger.

IME, all hoppers are glass climbers so whether or not they can jump to the top is a moot point.

I don't know how big your hoppers are (don't know the species) but i would think that newborns of quite a few species would be able to escape through mesh holes.

Try buying some pantyhose and using those to cover the top. That is used to secure latrodectus slings and should work for hoppers.

You wouldn't happen to have pics of the setup, would you?


----------



## lucanidae (Aug 13, 2006)

The abdomen of the male is not usually as curved as in the picture:







From: http://io.uwinnipeg.ca/~simmons/16labman05/lb6pg16.htm

Which is a good site on general anatomy.

An excellent picture of a male grasshopper abdomen:







From: http://www.esu.edu/~milewski/intro_biol_two/lab__12_annel_arthro/grasshopper_male_abdomen.html


----------

